# gVim Cursor Blinken deaktivieren



## Kimble (11. März 2003)

hi,
unter gVim 

```
:help cursor-blinking
```
kommt man zu der Hilfe.
Da steht wie man das Cursor Blinking deaktiviert.

Wo/Wie muss ich das allerdings in die _vimrc schreiben?

also blinkon0, deaktiviert das Blinken, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das in der _vimrc schreiben soll...


----------



## Christian Fein (11. März 2003)

hallo ich habe erst überlegt wieso du eine _gvimrc suchst die es gar nicht gibt.

Jetzt erst weiss ich das unter Win die datei .gvimrc _gvimrc heisst 

Scroll in der hilfe etwas hoch. Dann siehst du das dieses ein argument des parameters guicursor oder gcr ist. 

diese setzt mann mit dem befehl set

:set gcr -blinkwait175-blinkoff150-blinkon175
usw


----------



## Kimble (11. März 2003)

danke dir HolyFly


----------



## Kimble (11. März 2003)

oehm, grad gemerkt dass das nicht geht.
habs jetzt mal so probiert:

```
set guicursor=n-v-c:block-Cursor/lCursor,ve:ver35-Cursor,o:hor50-Cursor,i-ci:ver25-Cursor/lCursor,r-cr:hor20-Cursor/lCursor,sm:block-Cursor-blinkwait175-blinkoff150-blinkon0
```
da kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung beim Starten aber der Cursor blink irgendwie immer noch...


----------



## Christian Fein (11. März 2003)

Nun das mit dem blinken habe ich selber nicht versucht. 
Aber laut :help ist dies die einstellung.
nur ob das auf 0 setzen das Blinken verhindert waage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Kimble (11. März 2003)

um der Nachwelt was gutes zu tun 

also so geht's ohne Probleme:

```
set gcr=n-v-c:block-Cursor/block-Cursor-blinkwait300-blinkon200-blinkoff0,i-ci:ver30-block-Cursor-blinkwait300-blinkon200-blinkoff0
```


----------

